# Tattoos?



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

So I went to my first CTTC meeting last week and noticed something unusual - Everyone had tattoos (well not everyone, but I saw a whole lot of tattoos ) So I'm curious, are tortoise folks more tattooed than non-tort folks.

Do you have a tattoo or other body art? If so, what kind? Pics?

Personally, I love body art. I currently have one tattoo and twelve piercings. My tattoo is a celtic bird-in-flight on my back.







I'd love to get a tortoise tattoo at some point...


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 25, 2012)

I have four tattoo, and still have plans to get more, all the tattoo I can hide if need to for jobs. I do have one piercing but I don't count that cause I was a baby when I got it. lol 

My four tat's are one: Sun and moon, Eye of horus, and two Harry Potter.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

Lilithlee said:


> I have four tattoo, and still have plans to get more, all the tattoo I can hide if need to for jobs. I do have one piercing but I don't count that cause I was a baby when I got it. lol
> 
> My four tat's are one: Sun and moon, Eye of horus, and two Harry Potter.



Haha! I love your quote! Great movie.


----------



## Joiner (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a few pieces. An moth orchid on my back (my first), my half sleeve of various favorite flowers, most were my own sketches. My biggest piece is a peacock ( I drew it too ) that stretches from my right knee down to my toes. I recently got started on my left arm, black and white rose, black and white Lilly of the valley and a colorful monarch butterfly. I'm a test subject now my my tattoo artist.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a sentance onto both fore arms. Getting more soon. Something to show respect to our fallen.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 25, 2012)

I have 4 stand-alone tats and an "almost" sleeve (just needs the background done.)

This is a montage of my left arm  I drew/designed them myself.


----------



## wellington (Jul 25, 2012)

I have one of my love of my life, best friend Chinese Shar-Pei, "Karashay" left back shoulder


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 25, 2012)

I love looking at a beautiful tat, but I will never get one.


----------



## coreyc (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep love em I stopped counting ? I dont know I have alot  They are so addicting


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 25, 2012)

I have one on my left arm, it's a cute turtle my oldest daughter named Crusty.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got back from tattoo shop! It was my first one, I'll post pics when I can take bandages off


----------



## Blakem (Jul 25, 2012)

I know many Who do not like them. But, I really enjoy tattoos and I currently have 5. I don't have pictures of all of mine, but here's a few.

Here is one of the outline of my latest tattoo as it was being filled in. I posted it because it shows the one on my chest as well. 









My next idea is to add Polynesian/Hawaiian tribal around my sea turtle and on my shoulder area.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 25, 2012)

Laurie said:


> I just got back from tattoo shop! It was my first one, I'll post pics when I can take bandages off



Well congrats! Did you go by yourself or with others? Was this a spur of the moment thing or something you have wanted to do for a long time?


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have one large lower back piece. Its the original painting that Led Zeppelin used for the Swan Song album. The painting is called Evening: the fall of day by William Rimmer. This is my only tattoo and i've had it for almost 2 years


----------



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

Kristina said:


> I have 4 stand-alone tats and an "almost" sleeve (just needs the background done.)
> 
> This is a montage of my left arm  I drew/designed them myself.



Beautiful. I love the skull with the butterflies!



wellington said:


> I have one of my love of my life, best friend Chinese Shar-Pei, "Karashay" left back shoulder



Awww!!! So sweet!



Jacqui said:


> I have one on my left arm, it's a cute turtle my oldest daughter named Crusty.



Pictures?! 



Laurie said:


> I just got back from tattoo shop! It was my first one, I'll post pics when I can take bandages off



Yay, how exciting!!! Hope you're not in too much pain. What design did you get?



kurmaraja12 said:


> I have one large lower back piece. Its the original painting that Led Zeppelin used for the Swan Song album. The painting is called Evening: the fall of day by William Rimmer. This is my only tattoo and i've had it for almost 2 years



I LOVE this! Gorgeous!





coreyc said:


> Yep love em I stopped counting ? I dont know I have alot  They are so addicting



Yes! The ink was barely applied before I started planning my second!  
So addicting!





Joiner said:


> I have a few pieces. An moth orchid on my back (my first), my half sleeve of various favorite flowers, most were my own sketches. My biggest piece is a peacock ( I drew it too ) that stretches from my right knee down to my toes. I recently got started on my left arm, black and white rose, black and white Lilly of the valley and a colorful monarch butterfly. I'm a test subject now my my tattoo artist.



Wow, you must be quite the artist!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 25, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Well congrats! Did you go by yourself or with others? Was this a spur of the moment thing or something you have wanted to do for a long time?



Thanks! I've wanted one for a long time. My friends and I have been talking about it for almost two years! I could just never narrow it down to what I wanted. I got a small tortoise and some flowers on my left ankle

I didn't expect to have it done so fast. I had drawn something and took it to the shop today, just happened they had an appointment available this afternoon! The girl redrew it much better than I had, lol. I went all by myself!


----------



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

Blake m said:


> I know many Who do not like them. But, I really enjoy tattoos and I currently have 5. I don't have pictures of all of mine, but here's a few.
> 
> Here is one of the outline of my latest tattoo as it was being filled in. I posted it because it shows the one on my chest as well.
> 
> ...



The turtle is beautiful! 
I'm considering getting a sea turtle with habiscus flowers, so kinda along the same Hawaiin theme.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's what I had done











I love it


----------



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Here's what I had done
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oooh, very pretty!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that is a nice one! I had wanted one for years and some how we were in Lincoln (my two girls and me) and got talking about tats. We all wanted one, so I said let's go do it. It took me forever to find one I liked in their books, but I did and then I swallowed my fears and got it. It helped that my oldest daughter went first. My youngest one backed out, since she could not find a design she liked (a fairy), plus she found out how much time and cost would be involved. She still has not gotten one, while the oldest now has two of them. 

I was raised in a family heavily against tats. Fact was we all kept our mouths shut about getting them, until at Christmas my sister found out the daughter had one. She started to raise holy hell, until I lifted my shirt sleeve to show her mine. Sorta quieted her down.  My children say my tat really does not count, since a t-shirt sleeve covers it almost all the time. Still I know it's there and that's what counts.


----------



## Tillasaurus (Jul 25, 2012)

It counts! I have three. None are visible at work.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## sawz (Jul 31, 2012)

I have 7.. all have a personal meaning as silly as they may sound. 
1- Heart with wings
2-small pink rose
3- unicorn from The Last Unicorn
4-sweet pea flower
5- swirls added to sides of uni 
6- 4-leaf clover 
7- words "just breathe" 

and i am working on drawings for 2 big pieces but money gets in the way


----------



## clare n (Jul 31, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Here's what I had done
> 
> I love it



Laurie that is beautiful! girly and tortoisey how appropriate 

I'm covered. Half sleeve, (my own design, my boss is doing it) thigh, some back, wrists, lemon on the inside of my finger, tortoise below my armpit, ice cream on the sole of my foot. They all have meaning to me  all my own designs, bar two. 

I've done a few of then myself  (tops of my feet are a couple)


----------



## TinkfromMD (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a Stevie Nicks tattoo from her 2001 tour


----------



## acrantophis (Aug 1, 2012)

I have an octopus on my right shoulder that covers my right pec, shoulder blade armpit bicep and past my elbow. I have a lizard down my upper spine. And a big gaboon viper running down my right lat and my right butt cheek ;-). I want a snapping turtle but leaning towards the monster turtle Gamara or maybe Godzilla!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 3, 2012)

Somebody just shared this link with me and I thought maybe some of you had not saw it yet and might like to. Sorry it's a facebook one, so you need to be signed in to see it. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=400983606629991&set=o.377555672306387&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## ascott (Aug 3, 2012)

3 here....well one is a cover over another....a happy face on my toe (when I was 18 my best friends neighbor, 16 year old kid, had made a brand new tat gun and wanted to try it out, I had been drinking a bit and thought it would be a good idea ) and then originally my ex husbands name in a heart (how original huh) and then over that one I have a big black circle with a line that covers the ex husbands name (I could have had the heart removed but figured it would serve as a good reminder when I needed to be reminded of the dumb choices I am _capable_ of making...lol)

I will likely get a couple more in my life---but have to wait until the mood strikes and the meaning shows itself...


----------



## SamB (Aug 3, 2012)

Very cool thread  I have 7 and still counting

Scorpion on my left arm
Tribal Phoenix on my right arm
Anbiagram of Respect/Loyalty on my left forearm
Heart with my wife's name on my back
and a few on my right leg

All with plans of a few more of course


----------



## sawz (Aug 7, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Somebody just shared this link with me and I thought maybe some of you had not saw it yet and might like to. Sorry it's a facebook one, so you need to be signed in to see it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=400983606629991&set=o.377555672306387&type=1&ref=nf



haha thats awesome!


----------



## mctlong (Aug 7, 2012)

sawz said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody just shared this link with me and I thought maybe some of you had not saw it yet and might like to. Sorry it's a facebook one, so you need to be signed in to see it.
> ...



Haha! Best tattoo ever!


----------



## new2turtles12 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have 7 very addictive !!  love them all!


----------

